# Abscess



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi folks, hoping for some advice here!

I'm a vet tech at a small animal emergency clinic, I have done some CE's on goats but prefer to have my farm animal vet deal with any issues that pop up with my goaties since my background is mostly dogs, cats and rabbits. Anyways I have an almost 3 year old goat doe, Dixie who has developed a small abscess on her cheek (see photo below)

It is soft to the touch and is not hindering her ability to eat/drink. She would NOT let me look inside her mouth to see it on the inside.. but she doesn't mind me manipulating it externally.

All of my goats are due for their annual CAE, CL, Johnnes testing this month. I'm planning on calling my large animal vet on Monday to have her come out and take a look. The abscess does not feel like its going to burst, it appeared suddenly within the last 24-48 hours. My main concern is for CL, she was CL negative last January. I know that CL abscesses are usually in lymph nodes, this one is in her cheek area, any thoughts, maybe the salivary gland?

I don't know how soon my large animal vet can come out so I'm considering taking her to my work at the ER clinic tonight for lancing the abscess/collecting fluid for CL culture. Any input is appreciated. Thanks!!










I'm not planning to isolate her unless the abscess is drained/lanced since she is a very sensitive goat and gets very distressed/depressed when separated from the herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It may be food in her cheek ....or may be A tooth abscess...

Cheek Abscesses sometimes occur when ...the goat bites the inside of its own cheek ...where the upper and lower molars meet...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tooth abcess or she bit her cheek and has something festering in it...thats my guess.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok she might be holding cud in her mouth or its a abscess because of something that poked her in the mouth or she bit it like mentioned etc.

Doesnt look like CL abscesses I have seen


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

It isn't worth taking chances. I would take her in and get it lanced and cleaned out and the contents cultured. then if is is negative for CL you will know it. CL abscesses are not always where they are supposed to be. The stuff does not always look like it is supposed to. And I certainly would not want it coming open on my property, no matter what it is or isn't. I don't think we are paranoid enough about CL. It's a lot better to know than to just think it is okay. And the blood tests are so inaccurate as to be useless. 

Just spoken as a totally paranoid person.

Jan


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Abscess was tapped today, doesn't look like the typical CL discharge but the gunk will be sent off for further testing... having a UC emergency with my new buck though.. he may need a tube cystotomy surgery tomorrow..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Praying for a good result by the end of the week ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope everything will work out for your little guy and that your test results are negative. Were the teeth and jaw looked at really well? Could possibly be a tooth abscess. 

Any updates?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Alot of people have a misinterpretation of what CL "looks" like. The only thing I have seen definatively is that if there is a smell - it is not CL. With that said - CL starts as a clear liquid, changes to a milky liquid, then turns to a dry "cheesy" prudulent matter.

I hope that it is not CL, and I tend to agree that coming up so quickly - and not more of a "ball" shape - leans me to not being CL - but definately would be best to have it sent off just to make sure and also to make sure that it is not Staph and needing a certain antibiotic as to not travel through the body


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

It is not CL!!!   Woohoooooo! Now I just need to bite the proverbial bullet and get somone to restrain the whole herd for their yearly testing.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

imaginationacres said:


> It is not CL!!!   Woohoooooo! Now I just need to bite the proverbial bullet and get somone to restrain the whole herd for their yearly testing.


 I feel for you, it is terrible. We did our does last night, and now for the bucks. It is NOT a good time of year-it is cold, they have thick fur, most of my does are extremely pregnant, but I want to get it done for the year. I should have really thought more about timing, but really now is it, in order for them to be certifiably free of the nasty stuff when I try to sell kids. Anyway...those 5 does were NOT fun to restrain and find veins... :hair:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I didn't specify-we did the blood draws on our does...still need to do the bucks. YUCK.


----------



## foluvsgoats (Aug 15, 2014)

Absess tooth, the tooth needs to be pulled out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

this is a very old post


----------

